
Jenkins: One Year Later - punkdata
https://about.gitlab.com/2019/09/20/jenkins-one-year-later/
======
pnako
>Where CloudBees/Jenkins has faltered is in its instability, mainly due to the
thousands of third-party plugins it supports and the maintenance headaches
they cause.

This is true, but also a bit disingenuous. The Jenkins plugins ecosystem is
indeed a bit like an app store: the quality varies a lot. There is stuff that
is not maintained, stuff that has security bugs, stuff that is just trivial
jokes
([https://plugins.jenkins.io/chucknorris](https://plugins.jenkins.io/chucknorris))
and so on. But there are also hundreds of useful plugins to integrate with
everything under the sun.

GitLab "fixes" that problem by having fewer features and integrations, so it's
a bit disingenuous to say it's purely a negative point for Jenkins.

That being said, it is also true that you don't need to have everything that
much integrated into Jenkins. It would make sense to better separate the job
scheduling from the reporting, artifacts, etc. But it's not really an argument
Gitlab can use since they're going that way too and want to provide an
integrated environment.

------
gtirloni
Unnecessary article piggybacking on Jenkins, unless Gitlab fears something.

